# Equilibrium & Alkaline buffer



## Thaim (Feb 6, 2015)

Since I just recently discovered that our kh and gh are VERY low I went and bought equilibrium and some alkaline buffer. Equilibrium is supposed to boost my gh and the alkaline buffer raises my ph but more importantly the kh.

I have a planted aquarium with amazonian soil and its dropping my ph so i decided it would be a good investment.

I also have discus and I may add baking soda to raise just kh.

I read about the importance of kh and gh and feel this is worth discussing.

What are your thoughts on these products?

What is your opinion on kh and gh?

Enlighten me! =)

I dont have a ton of experience with these products so I would love your input.

Thanks!


----------



## DunderBear (Nov 9, 2015)

*Equilibrium & Alkaline buffer*

Also interested in this topic as I figured out I should buy Salty Shrimp GH/KH+ for my shrimp tank to help with molting.

On another note not from personal experience but I've heard that Equilibrium and Akaline Buffer are a great combination. You also might wanna look into crushed coral.


----------



## outsider (Jan 13, 2015)

Any substrate no matter if it is ada or fluval, the buffer of substrate only last 2 to 3 months.

I never take care Discus and I have no idea what kind pH, and hardness they prefer. I also have no idea how big of tank is your.

If you only looking to rise kH and pH, than just use alkaline buffer although Equilibrium is good for your plants.

Salty Shrimp gH/kH + are more expensive, however due to you may need large amount of Equilibrium and Alkaline buffer Salty Shrimp will end up cheaper in the long run.

Crushed coral isn't really idea as it takes time for coral to dissolve and it also hard to manage to have right amount of coral in the filter.


----------

